# 2-16" Steel dually rims in Burlington WI



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have two dually rims for sale. They are a 16" rim, 8x6.5" lug pattern and a 4 3/4" Center hub hole. They do not have the smaller alignment hole that the older Fords used.

The tires on them are junk!

I'm asking $20 each/OBO


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Those make great bases for pedestal grinders or work lights.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

or a boat anchor ? ^


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

They say when you have a hammer everything looks like a nail, but when you have a welder everything is whatever the [email protected]%k you want it to be.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

find a tall hill roll them down


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

The rims are sold


----------

